# In-tank water filters



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Does anyone use, or had experience with the small water filters that fit on the end of the intake water hose?

My main issue is the water hardness in my area, and the not particulalry good tasting tap water.

A Brita doesn't really appeal to me, so the only other option would be to use bottled water, which would need to be specific as some of them contain a lot of minerals and calcium/magnesium, the main causes of water hardness.

Today I came across this filter made by Rancilio for the Silvia. I assume it would fit most machines which have the hose in the tank. (If any Silvia owners want to measure their hose thickness and let me know, would be much appreciated.)

This filter can be regenerated with salt, so looks like good value for money.

An alternative would be this one from Happy Donkey, which is only good for 150 litres.

Not clear if they essentially do the same thing.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

The Brita filter jug, particularly the Maxtra is the water treatment system recommended by many people. it is what I use in a very hard water area with very good results, note the Happy Donkey filter you linked to says it is only an additional filter to use in conjunction with a Brita. No idea how well the Rancilio filter works as never use it

What is the issue you have with the Brita system? I get virtually zero scale as observed in my kettle using it but of course still do a proper espresso machine descale as part of my maintenance routine.

Will measure my Silvia hoses and let you know the diameter.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Water intake hose on the Silvia is 9mm external diameter which I think is pretty much standard on the smaller domestic machines probably due to the vibratory pump being used.

An alternative to the Brita filter system is the Laica system, Italian rather than German and a bit cheaper on filter cartridge replacement, the company have their UK base in Lincolnshire not far from me.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I use the water filter as sold by Happy Donkey. Relatively cheap and does the job. I would recommend you fit one of these and buy a spare as well.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I get great results from my Brita water filter (jug)

Volvic is the best water to use in coffee machines. Seems to be the right hardness and has the required minerals to not be too soft.


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks guys for you responses.

I don't have an issue with Brita per se, just trying to keep coffee related clutter down to a minimum. Also, I find I'm not very good with remembering to change filters at the right time. I'd prefer something that's out of sight and out of mind.

I'd probably go with the Rancilio one seeing that it's easily rechargeable and reusable.

Only problem is they're out of stock. Nothing in till mid-September. Now, if only the Italians took holidays like the British...


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

We use the Brita for all our drinking water*, so we don't count it against the coffee-clutter budget.







The pitcher we use has a 30-day timer built into the lid so you know when it's time to change filters, though we generally go by taste instead.

*(a habit of ours left over from Silicon Valley, a place which got its colloquial name from local industries which use strong chemicals to do interesting things to wafers of, essentially, stone. The water there tastes fine and California has good environmental-quality laws, but we always figured an extra pass through charcoal filtration couldn't hurt. Over here we like our Thames River Valley water quite a lot but we still use the Brita.)


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

As I recall the inline water filters aren't brilliant because it exerts more pressure on the pump when it's taking up water and what happens if the filter clogs up and fails? Run the pump dry for any time whatsoever and it won't be good.

No, I think you'd be best off using either a filter under the sink or brita filter, possibly mixed with RO water. Using a mix of anything more than 20% RO/80% brita I find tends to ruin the flavour though.


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

I can see your point about getting clogged though in theory there's no reason it should happen as it purely water in there. Unless you have algae in your tank....

Sorry to be dense, but what is RO?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

RO = Reverse Osmosis


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Osh I had one of the inline filters in my steam generator iron which did clog i guess due the mineral buildup and starved the iron of water, will stick to Brita in my Silvia


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Alright, fair point. Though I still like the idea of something out of sight and compact to do the job.

I've found (I think) that Gaggia also sell them. This looks like the right thing (bottom of the image)- will need to call to check.


----------



## APScrim (Sep 13, 2010)

The Silva water filter mentioned above can be regenerated with salt water, but I think in use it replaces water hardness with salt. How much, I don't know, but in my experience salt regenerated systems are used to soften water to prevent soap forming a scum rather than for producing water for consumption. True, it would prevent scale build up, but it would also raise your sodium intake. I assume Brita type water filters, which can't be easily regenerated) use a 'mixed bed' deionising resin (plus charcoal) to replace water hardeness ions with just more water.


----------

